# screw size for metal duct



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

I know this isn't something that has to be exact but I like to do things the best way possible. I am running 4" metal duct for my dryer vent and am wondering what size(length and diameter) screws should I use to attach pieces of duct together (not at dryer but throughout run). I will be using hex head screws also. thanks


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I would recommend aluminum metal foil duct tape instead of screws. HDepot should have it. Screws can catch lint. If you must then#8 (1/2") should be OK.
http://www.tapecase.com/c.646.1.1/metal-foil-tape.aspx


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Tape for sure, double wrap each joint. Screws are not allowed for drier vents .


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, don't screw dryer vent. it will cause thr pipe to clog quicker.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

That's why i was asking, thought screws might catch lint, glad I asked, tape it is!!!! Thanks


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

This is one of the many things that this forum exist for.

Your welcome.


----------

